# Step by step guide for the crockpot. (got me for 14.99



## orry (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi guys I fell for the ebay thing about the crockpot. I am red faced right now as you read. I tried the method and after about three days the crockpot malfunctioned and I had to pour off the solution so By following the steps on the guide I added water then proceeded to slowly poured of the liquid at the bottom with the gold there was a white powder substance.I poured it and the gold which is about three quarters of the way removed from the pins in a filter.now I am drying the filter over night . Does anyone have any ideas as to what this is what I should do about it and what steps i should take from here. Thanks for all of your help!!! :?:


----------



## lazersteve (Sep 18, 2007)

Orry,

The crockpot method works if done properly, but you don't have to pay $14.99 for it here.. it's free! Sounds to me like maybe your crockpot wasn't up to snuff either. 

The white powder is Copper Chloride and dissolves in straight muriatic acid. It will take 3-4 washes of HCl to get all the white powder out. Wash until the acid no longer comes out black or blue green. Rinse with water 3 times *after* you get all the copper chloride out. If you see more copper metal pieces or any hint of blue or green in the bottom after washing with acid, ladd another acid wash and let it sit over night to dissolve the solid copper pieces and remaining copper chloride. 

From this point on you can treat the batch like AP, filter out the foils, dissolve in HCl-Cl, and drop with SMB. It's very important that you get all the solid copper out of the foils *before* you move on to HCl-Cl.

Hang in there everything will start to fall in place after your first few batches. :wink: 

Steve


----------



## orry (Sep 18, 2007)

You must be reading my mind my wife thanks I am crazy! I am very determined at this point plus this is only my first test batch. I have tried the ap bucket on your video with some fingers and it worked well other than the fact that it is a new bucket and I drilled holes leaving a little plastic (even though I tried to remove it all) in the gold foils will it hurt to continue in the hcl-cl or should I do something first.thanks


----------



## aflacglobal (Sep 18, 2007)

If you have filtered the foils and the plastic is mixed in i would try and drop it in water and see if the plastic floats. If it does skim it off and filter the gold foils from the water and then go to the next step.


----------



## lazersteve (Sep 18, 2007)

Orry,

Your wife will come around quick when you show her your first shiny nugget. :lol: 

The plastic will filter out in the HCl-Cl stage, just concentrate on removing the chemical contaminates. 

Steve


----------



## orry (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks guys. Steve I am going to try to finish the crockpot process today with a new bath of ap. but before i do this I am going to rinse in hcl to remove the powder that has formed. after the ap is finished I will do the hcl-cl process and drop with smb. does this sound right also do you know where I can get some smb.


----------



## lazersteve (Sep 19, 2007)

Orry,

You can get sodium meta bisulfite at http://www.thechemistrystore.com .

I buy 10 pounds at a time.

Steve


----------



## orry (Sep 19, 2007)

Also it says that I cannot access the handbook because it says I am not authorized is there any way that I can.


----------



## orry (Sep 19, 2007)

smb is that sodium metabisulfite I just want to be sure


----------



## orry (Sep 19, 2007)

sorry steve I see now thanks


----------

